# Second walk second dilemma



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Today we set out for our walk, having taken the advise and not used the retractable leads. I went a short distance to a quiet grassy area where I thought I would let them off. 
On lead Molly was calm and walked nicely then once let lose she was jumping and leaping on Sid to the point where I couldn't take no more, so I put her back on the lead at which point she became calm again. 
I was chatting to an elderly lady with her retriever who said to take turns in having one off and one on the lead and to do this until they could walk together without leads calmly! 
Any suggestions as to why Molly was doing this and has anyone had the same, if so what's the best approach to dealing with it?
The lady said they were forming their own pack and wouldn't listen to me


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

?
Funny Molly - that is not one I've had. Inzi was horrible to my old JRT when she was a pup - she was as big as Puff and she used to take great delight in bowling her over.
I think you need to take pockets full of treats and keep interacting with Molly and rewarding her for responding to you - this way she should be focused on you not on squashing the cute one. Does Molly like a ball? If so take one with you and play fetch with her...
Good luck.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi marzi, I would have treated her if only she listened to me but I just couldn't get her attention! No she's not a ball lover 
Maybe I will try her tomorrow off lead and Sid on and see how she reacts then.


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Goosey
They are probably so excited to be out and about together! I'm sure they will calm down once they get used to being out together.
Good luck!
PS. I've got all this to come in the next few weeks!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> Hi Goosey
> They are probably so excited to be out and about together! I'm sure they will calm down once they get used to being out together.
> Good luck!
> PS. I've got all this to come in the next few weeks!


Today was there 4th day out walking, things are looking up. They both stayed on their leads today and were a lot calmer. They even sat at the kerbs. Molly100% but Sid was only probably80% of the time,but it's early days. 
I've changed their leads which has been an advantage and tomorrow I've got new ones. I'm giving the halti leads a try which have been recommended to me.

Hopefully your walking adventures go well


----------

